# Kindle License Plates--KNDL LVR



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning everyone! 

My husband reminded me this morning that our license plates expire in January.  I really want (for the first time in my life) to personalize my plate and express my Kindle love.  I immediately thought of all of you because you are so creative and good at coming up with Kindle stuff!  I'm about as creative as one of my Pugs!  LOL!  I also wondered if it was OK as far as the trademark issue goes.  I'm assuming it will be OK as long as I don't use the whole name.  We can have 8 characters on an NC plate.  Anyway, that is your mission should you decide to accept it!  It could be dangerous so beware!

Kathy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

A simple one would be KNDL ADCT.  Obviously Kindle Addict.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I speak fluent license plate! This will be fun. Here are a few ideas right off the top of my head. I am sure I'll have more.

*KINDLE* (if it hasn't been taken yet)

*KNDLKOOK*

*KINDLRDR*

*KINDLLUV*

*LVMYKNDL*

*KNDLOWNR*

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, I speak fluent license plate! This will be fun. Here are a few ideas right off the top of my head. I am sure I'll have more.


Leslie, you continually amaze me! I've always loved languages, now I'm wondering why I never bothed learning conversational license plate


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie - LOVE KNDLKOOK!  Seems appropriate for me!  LOL!

Kathy


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Jackylking - The addict thing is also WAY appropriate for me!

Kathy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

KINDLMOM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KINDLKAR --  It is on a license plate, afterall

or 
KAR4KNDL

KNDLNBRD -- KiNDLe oN BoaRD
(*** Dibbs on this one for Virginia***)


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

How about *Kindle Ho*?

That's what I call myself...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristena said:


> How about *Kindle Ho*?
> 
> That's what I call myself...


Remember, it has to be non offensive, even to those who are very easily offended  Of course, if it was all run together: KNDLHO, probably most people wouldn't get it.

There's also KNDLNUT or KNDLLOON


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

KINDLE 1

1 KINDLE

1 K1NDLE

K1NDLE 1

KNDLLUVR

KUKU4KNDL  OOPS to big  some states have 9

KNDL4EVR

KNDLFEVR  kindle fever


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If I didn't already have personalized plates on my van (BRATBUS) I'd go for LVMYKNDL.

Heather

In case anyone is wondering, the BRATs on my id and plate are my kids initials: Brayden, Rayna, Ashlyn, Taryn


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

In NC can't you have symbols too? Like: KINDLE(heart)R - as in Kindle lover. Or I(heart)KINDLE.
I dunno am I imagining that I've seen symbols on personalized tags in NC?

I checked the NC site and don't see where hearts are allowed but other symbols are. 
https://edmv-sp.dot.state.nc.us/sp/PersonalizePlate
You can check availability here, too


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If I didn't already have personalized plates on my van (BRATBUS) I'd go for LVMYKNDL.
> 
> Heather
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, the BRATs on my id and plate are my kids initials: Brayden, Rayna, Ashlyn, Taryn


How sweet Heather and what beautiful names!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

GOTAKNDL


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

How about:

IKNDLDOU


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Once you get the plare taken care of we can start on bumper stickers like.

I brake for Kindles

Kindle on board

My other Kindle is a Kindle to


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought of this while I was driving

*KRZ4KNDL* --> pronounce the Z..."crazy for Kindle"

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> KNDLNBRD -- KiNDLe oN BoaRD
> (*** Dibbs on this one for Virginia***)


I read that one as "kindling broad" ! LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I thought of this while I was driving
> 
> *KRZ4KNDL* --> pronounce the Z..."crazy for Kindle"
> 
> L


I like this one too!

*Linda* Thank you - Most people just think I'm just calling my kids brats, which, well, I am, but there's a whole other meaning there too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I read that one as "kindling broad" ! LOL
> 
> L


That would work too. . . a local dialect of license plate I guess.

Ann


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie - you really do speak license plate!  You never cease to amaze us.  LOL!  

Vampyre - I would love to hear you and Leslie in a license plate conversation!  Your suggestions are wonderful.

Right now I am leaning toward KNDLLVR and KRZ4KNDL.  Thanks so much everyone!  I knew I came to the right place!

Kathy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Or be 'leet' and get:

K3NDL3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Or be 'leet' and get:
> 
> K3NDL3


Good one, Harvey.

Leslie, if I hadn't just gotten my tag renewed I'd go for "Kindling Broad"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

You guys are too good! And, I am jealous... you can only have 6 letters/numbers on Texas plates.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

DUKE SUCKS


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

TEXSUX



> Vampyre - I would love to hear you and Leslie in a license plate conversation! Your suggestions are wonderful.


You can thank all those years I hammered out tags in the big house ma'am.(JK)

Thanks I have an over active mind to go with an underactive body.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> You guys are too good! And, I am jealous... you can only have 6 letters/numbers on Texas plates.


FrymAl


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Or be 'leet' and get:
> 
> K3NDL3


Ummm.... K1NDL3


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> FrymAl


OK, it's late, but


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

GOT KNDL as a takeoff to the got milk ads.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

KNDLNBRD -- KiNDLe oN BoaRD
(*** Dibbs on this one for Virginia***)

I read this the same way Leslie did - made me laugh right out loud!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> GOT KNDL as a takeoff to the got milk ads.


I like this one LDB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

The Kindle mustache is a bit harsh though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, we've got a LOT of creative people here--if you were going to have a personalized license plate tribute to your Kindle, what would it say?  Most states allow 7 characters, some 8.  So we'll max at 8 characters including spaces.

I came up with several, but to start, I'll just post 

KNDL LVR


Betsy
(my Miata has license plate BETCTRU--VA only allows 7 characters)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

WHSPRNET


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KNDL KID


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine would be KD KNDL. A lot of my family call me KD, "Kaydee". When I was in school, Kathy was a popular name and there were usually 2 or 3 in my class. My name is Kathryn Deanna, so the KD was an easy way for teachers to differentiate us.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

KNDL4ME
KNDLR2BE
KNDLEKAR
MY KNDL
LVMYKNDL
LVKNDLN
LV2KNDL

Just a few


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> KNDL KID


VA, love it!

Betsy


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

KNDL LUV
KNDLER
KNDLEMAN
KNDL THN
KNDL HUT
KNDL F8


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NOTASONY  (with apologies to our members who own Sonys)

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

DO U KNDL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KNDLKISD (kindle kissed....which is what I call people who I introduce or demo my k1 for)
wait that's eight letters
KNDL KIS


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

IKINDLE
IA KNDLR (or whatever your state abbreviation is)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I 1CLICK


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

AMZNADCT


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

OBRON4ME

KNDLBRDS

KNDENBLR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am loving these!!!  Great creativity.

Bonus points if anyone actually has a personalized plate about the Kindle!  Post your picture here!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am loving these!!! Great creativity.
> 
> Bonus points if anyone actually has a personalized plate about the Kindle! Post your picture here!
> 
> Betsy


We actually had a thread on that, way back when. Someone was going to get Kindle vanity plate and was asking for suggestions. I wonder if I can dig it up and merge it in with this one.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be great, Leslie!  I didn't remember seeing one before.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That would be great, Leslie! I didn't remember seeing one before.
> 
> Betsy


Done! Look back in this thread, you'll see the ideas.

L


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, if I didn't already have personalized plates on my cat and scooter, I'd be all over this! I love GOT KNDL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oy...I do not have plates on my cat... The car, however...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, Thumper!

What an image...

(Anyway, you can always go back and edit your own posts, just click on the "Modify" on the upper right above the post.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I 1CLICK


Harvey,

I really like this (and I'm not just sucking up, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

KNDL PRN


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

drenee said:


> KNDL PRN


Kindle as needed or Kindle p0rn?
I'm guessing the former, but my immature brain went to the latter first...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh.  I did not even think of kindle porn.  I meant kindle as needed.  But thanks for the laugh.  
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am envious of the states that can have 7 or 8 characters... Texas is limited to 6!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Angela said:


> I am envious of the states that can have 7 or 8 characters... Texas is limited to 6!


KINDLE has six; where's the problem?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> KINDLE has six; where's the problem?


That one in all likelihood would already be taken... I have tried for years to come up with something (anything) that would meet the 6 character limit that was not already taken. If I was to do a kindle plate, I would go with my the name of my K:

*KWINN* (*K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am envious of the states that can have 7 or 8 characters... Texas is limited to 6!


OK, let's think of some 6 character plates for Angela:

KNDLLV
LUVMYK
LVKNDL
LVKWNN

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MYKNDL

KNDL2  (or 1, I don't know which you have)

READK2  (or 1)

K2BABE  (one of the nicknames under the avatar)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Great job Ladies!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I saw a liceise plate with a heart included among the text.


----------

